# I feel the need........



## ComedyPilot (21 Mar 2010)

....the need for (single) speed.

I have aquired a bike on a permanent loan basis, and given the green light to give it the single-speed make-over treatment.

Pic shortly.

Running total so far - £0.00


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Mar 2010)

View attachment 5951


It's a Raleigh of some sort, with 501 tubing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Mar 2010)

I've got a cannondale I run as a single speed - I've also got a nice Raleigh 501 frame in stock and I'm kind of keen on the idea of sticking the bits on the 501 frame.

You've got the makings of a nice bike there and white is good colour for a bike too IMO.


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Mar 2010)

The white is impregnated with green flecks, but you can't see it from that pic. The finish is a bit shabby, with small flaky bits of r*st in places. I have a mate who does powder coating, and will ring him tomorrow for a price to do the frame. I could have it rolling in a week or so...?


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Mar 2010)

Estimate for sand blasting £15.00
Estimate for powder coating - £10.00
Bars - either use existing, or cut them off Bull Horn stylee.
Bar tape - looking now.
Chain - looking now.
Gear / drive - looking now.


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Mar 2010)

Bike now stripped down to bare frame & forks. 

Next stop powder coating.


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Mar 2010)

Blimey, 25 squids - you must live 'oop norf or summat...

That's going to make a nice beastie. Any particular reason for going ss rather than fixed? I ask at least in part because if money is an issue (and it seems to be) a fixed conversion is dirt cheap. Just take off the freewheel, screw on a 16t sprocket (a fiver from SJC, +/-), redish the wheel and away you go.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Mar 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99']Any particular reason for going ss rather than fixed?[/QUOTE]

Single speed is so much more civilised than fixed



<runs to bunker and dives in>


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2010)

I've been playing with both recently on the same frame and apart from the fixed being easier to control at low speeds, I see no advantage to it. I find it no easier to climb hills on and you need to pedal like hell to maintain a decent speed going down them. It is fun in it's own way but I don't believe it offers any practical benefit.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Mar 2010)

get a flip-flop hub and, as you've got a back brake, you can run fixed one side and ss freewheel the other.

best of both worlds.


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Mar 2010)

Forks out, BB being a bit obstinate, and will have to be cut out.....the perils of getting a frame from a skip.


----------



## ComedyPilot (2 Apr 2010)

Frame & forks now ready to be sand blasted and powder coated. Should have it back by this time next week. Meanwhile the search goes on for spokes, rims, hubs, cranks, pedals, chain ring, chain and rear sprocket.


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

Quick cup of tea, then going into town to pick up the frame.


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

Got the frame back, now to get it to the powder-coating - that will be tuesday.

Quick question (if anyone is looking) I have bosses on the downtube of the frame for attaching the gear levers; should I have them cut off, or just paint them so they are there if I ever want to convert it back to geared?


----------



## Noodley (3 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I have bosses on the downtube of the frame for attaching the gear levers; should I have them cut off, or just paint them so they are there if I ever want to convert it back to geared?



Do you think you'll ever want to convet it back? 

Answer Yes, leave them
Answer No, cut them off or leave them anyway...


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

Noodley said:


> Do you think you'll ever want to convet it back?
> 
> Answer Yes, leave them
> Answer No, cut them off or leave them anyway...



Sort of 'staring me in the face' that answer. I'll chop them off at work on Tuesday, fill the holes with weld and grind them flat.


----------



## Noodley (3 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Sort of 'staring me in the face' that answer. I'll chop them off at work on Tuesday, fill the holes with weld and grind them flat.



I only replied so as you realised someone was reading the progress


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

I am touched. 

Not bothered if this just goes out into the ether (sp?) and no-one reads it, but it is nice to know someone has a little interest in my ramblings.


----------



## Noodley (3 Apr 2010)

I always find it quite interesting to follow these kinds of threads but I rarely reply as I have nothing to add due to my complete lack of skill in anything practical...


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

I have nothing to add practically, and I'm supposedly building the thing!!


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2010)

I have nothing practical to add, except some coffee laced with whiskey and some hot cross buns.


----------



## Noodley (3 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> I have nothing practical to add, except some coffee laced with whiskey and some hot....



I must admit to finishing that sentence before I read the final 2 words


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2010)

Noodley, I am sure that CP and I cannot imagine what you mean!!!!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> I have nothing practical to add, except some coffee laced with whiskey and some hot cross buns.



Given the Hurculean task I have set doing this, some nice hot..........cross buns would go down a treat


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> Noodley, I am sure that CP and I cannot imagine what you mean!!!!!



You assume wrong!!


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2010)

Whiskey and hot water?

I would not want to get Comedy Pilot into hot water,










or would I?


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> Whiskey and hot water?
> 
> I would not want to get Comedy Pilot into hot water,
> 
> ...



Never before in the field of cycle chat communication has so much been insinuated by so many for so few............


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Never before in the field of cycle chat communication has so much been insinuated by so many for so few............



CP you say the nicest things!


----------



## snailracer (13 Apr 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> get a flip-flop hub and, as you've got a back brake, you can run fixed one side and ss freewheel the other.
> 
> best of both worlds.


Hmm looks like the frame has vertical rear dropouts, which would make it incompatible with fixed without outlandish complication.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Apr 2010)

What colour scheme you going for ?
I wouldn't recommend the CC colours as you'll go way over budget, just don't tell mrs soltydog


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Apr 2010)

Frame back from powder coating - I asked for gloss black, and have got virgin white.

????

Now to think of what 'extra' colours I want, and start masking off.


----------

